# دروس الكترونية ((مبادئ إلكترونات))



## mohammed_s (3 يوليو 2006)

<FONT face="Simplified Arabic"><FONT size=4><FONT color=#785305>


<DIV>

<FONT size=3>دروس مبادئ الكترونات للمبتدئين ارجوا ان تعم الفائدة بها 

​في البداية لابد من دراسة الإليكترون وتأثيرها على العناصر الأخرى مثل الأسلاك، فالإليكترون جزء دائري صغير جدا مشحون بشحة سالبة ولكن اذا استخدمت بكميات كبيرة فإنها تساعد على عمل المولدات الكهربائية وتبريد وتدفئة المنزل وتدبير كافة احتياجاتك.


<DIV align=center>*التيار الكهربائي*​<B>الكهرباء والإليكترون:
في البداية لابد من دراسة الإليكترون وتأثيرها على العناصر الأخرى مثل الأسلاك، فالإل يكترون جزء دائري صغير جدا مشحون بشحة س البة ولكن اذا استخدمت بكميات كبيرة فإنها تساعد على عمل المولدات الكهربائية وتبريد وتدفئة المنزل وتدبير كافة احتياجاتك.
​
الإليكترون، البروتون, النيترون:
لمعرفة عمل الإليكترون لابد من معرفة مكونات الذرة, فالذرة تتكون من ثلاث أجزاء مختلفة:
1- بروتون وتكون في نواة الذرة وتكون دائما مشحونة بشحنة موجبة.
2- النيترون وتكون في نواة الذرة وتكون دائما مشحونة بشحنة متعادلة.
3- الإلكترون وتكون في مسارات مختلفة تدور حول النواة وتكون دائما مشحونة بشحنة سالبة.
ومن هنا نعرف بأن البروتون والنيترون دائما يكونان في نوة الذرة والإليكترون تدور حول النواة برابطة تسمى الرابط الذري وعدد البروتون في النواة هي التي تحدد نوع العنصر مثلا بروتون واحد في النواة يكون الهيدروجين و 29 بروتون يكون النحاس...
​
الشحن الكهربائي:
البروتون والإليكترون لهما خواص تسمى الشحن الكهربائي, البروتون موجب والإليكترون سالب شحناتهما متساوية ولكنها معكوسة مثل أقطاب المغناطيس.
​
االحقل الكهربائي:
هناك عدة طرق لحركة الإليكترونات تعتمد على خصائص الحركة ولكن ببساطة هن اك ن وعين من الحقول هما الحقل الكهربائي و الحقل المغناطيسي.
الحقل: هي هيئة أساسية في الكون وتصور بالمساحة أو الحجم على القوة المبذولة على سبيل المثال (قوة الجاذبية المغناطيسية أو منطقة القوة الجاذبية هي منطقة جذب لقطعة واحدة من مادة يجذب قطعة اخرى).
​
الرابطة الإليكترونية والإليكترونات الحرة:
قلنا في السابق أن الإليكترونات تدور في مدارات خارج النواة ففي النحاس هناك أربعة مدارات إليكترونات تدور حول النواة في مسار عشوائي, ففي الحالة العادية تكون الاليكترونات مترابطة بقوة ترابط نووي ولكن عند تأثرها بتأثير خارجي مثل التأثير الكهربائي أو الحراي فأن الإليكترونات تتسارع ويحدث فقد في قوة الرابطة الإليكترونية لأخر إليكترونات المدار الأخير في الذرة فينتقل الإليكترون من ذرة الى أخرى وهنا تتم عملية التوصيل الكهربائي.
​

<FONT size=4><U><SPAN lang=AR-QA style="FONT-FAMILY: Arabic Transparent; mso-bidi-language: AR-QA; mso-ansi-font-size: 14.0pt">الموصلات والعوازل:


----------



## ابن البيطار (27 يوليو 2006)

شكرا لك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ااححممدد (28 يوليو 2006)

شكران على الافاده والمجهود


----------



## sharif (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكران على الافاده والمجهود


----------



## sharif (12 أغسطس 2006)

شكران على الافاده والمجهود


----------



## eng.mostafa10 (18 أغسطس 2006)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

